# Mitchs 30g High Vivarium



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,
This is my newest vivarium, a 30g extra tall (24"x12"x24"). Everything is pretty self explanatory in the video. 

Plant list:
Neoregelia 'Nick Espinosa' 
Neoregelia 'Java Plum' 
Creeping Fig
Oak Leaf Creeping fig
Peperomia caperata 'Ripple Leaf'
Alocasia Dwarf Amazonica 
Philodendron 'Lemon Lime'
Christmas Moss
Riccia 
Wandering Jew

It will be home to my 3 leucomelas which are in a 15g right now. I'm just waiting for the microfauna to start booming before putting them in. This was my first try at a clay background and all I can say is... goodbye great stuff/coco fiber! The background clay mixture is 75% clay to 25% organics as Ed has recommended. I also tried my own spin on a clay based substrate, which is just an ABG/Clay/Aquasoil mixture, nothing special. Feel free to give me any suggestions or ask any questions. 

Video (Watch in HD!):


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nicely done!

After you filmed the leuc and then turned away from him, I yelled at my monitor "close the lid! close the lid!"


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> After you filmed the leuc and then turned away from him, I yelled at my monitor "close the lid! close the lid!"


Haha, I closed it right after, don't worry.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

nice tank. i like the selection of foilage. cool stuff =)


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

*Frogs Added*

I just added the leucs to the viv... they're happily munching away at the springs/isos that have built up over the past few weeks. All the plants have been growing nicely and the mosses are starting to settle in and begin taking off. I'll post an update video soon.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, I have one of these tanks sitting around. I always felt it would seem to shallow with plants in it, but I like what you've done with it.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks really great Mitch. Im liking the variety of plants and all the different vibrant colours.

Got any shots of the tank on the ground?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



GRIMM said:


> Looks really great Mitch. Im liking the variety of plants and all the different vibrant colours.
> 
> Got any shots of the tank on the ground?


What do you mean? Photos from the ground looking up?


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Photos from the ground looking up?


I think he means the viv that the leucs were originally in.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dendroman1234 said:


> I think he means the viv that the leucs were originally in.


Those are in this thread.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking for picture updates on this viv!!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

The leucs are really enjoying the height...



























Brom Party!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Mitch! Is that 30H the same footprint as a 20H?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> Lookin good Mitch! Is that 30H the same footprint as a 20H?


Thanks! Yea it's the same footprint, just taller. Dimensions if it are 24"x12"x24". A great size tank for any type of frog in my opinion.


----------



## dendroman1234 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice photos. Can we see more photos of the rest of the viv? and how it has grown in?


----------



## Saviorself (Jun 29, 2010)

Mitch said:


> This was my first try at a clay background and all I can say is... goodbye great stuff/coco fiber! [/url]


That really seems to be the concensus from most people who have tried this. Tank looks amazing. I love the plant choices/color selection. Are those magnolia leaves on the bottom?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Saviorself said:


> That really seems to be the concensus from most people who have tried this. Tank looks amazing. I love the plant choices/color selection. Are those magnolia leaves on the bottom?


Yea, clay is definitely great. Thanks for the compliment! The leaf litter is a mix of live oak, sand oak, and I recently added some normal oak.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

A cool white slime mold that recently popped up:









The peperomia caperata shot out a few nice spathes. This one is the tallest. *Does anyone have an idea as to how I could fertilize it or something?* I have no experience with spathes. 









Sorry the pictures aren't that great. Sooner or later I'll post a video update of the viv. Everything is doing great.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have tons of slime mold in my viv. Ranging from white, orange, green and yellow. 
Why do I get it?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I have tons of slime mold in my viv. Ranging from white, orange, green and yellow.
> Why do I get it?


I've gotten all of those colors too. Slime mold breaks down organic substances (ex: frog poo) and is great to have in the viv. How it gets there still remains a mystery to me.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

frogface said:


> After you filmed the leuc and then turned away from him, I yelled at my monitor "close the lid! close the lid!"


That was hilarious! 

Beautiful tank! Could you elaborate on the construction and materials used in the background?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> That was hilarious!
> 
> Beautiful tank! Could you elaborate on the construction and materials used in the background?


It's a clay background made with Petco kitty litter and peat. Mixture ratio is 75% clay to 25% peat. I did this by using one 32 oz. cup of clay and one 32 oz. cup of peat which is about equal to that ratio as I've heard. The background took about 10 cups of each in total I believe. I then stuck the Malaysian driftwood into the clay and added more clay around it for extra support. So far it is holding up fine and there is a nice green biofilm in most places.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Very interesting thread.... love the pictures. I think in my next viv I will try and transfer to clay as well. Is it hard to see the frogs when they are in the back of such a "deep" tank?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

dartboard said:


> Very interesting thread.... love the pictures. I think in my next viv I will try and transfer to clay as well. Is it hard to see the frogs when they are in the back of such a "deep" tank?


Clay is great if done right. Don't try to hold things up that are too heavy with clay, or they will eventually fall. The tank isn't deep at all, it's only 12" front to back (if that's what you mean by deep). But they are leucs in this viv, so I always have something to see.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Thanks! Yea it's the same footprint, just taller. Dimensions if it are 24"x12"x24". A great size tank for any type of frog in my opinion.


I guess I am confuse with the measurements.... so according to this if it is 12 inches deep when it is on its side like you have it, then it is 2 feet wide by 2 feet tall?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

dartboard said:


> I guess I am confuse with the measurements.... so according to this if it is 12 inches deep when it is on its side like you have it, then it is 2 feet wide by 2 feet tall?


Its 2 feet tall, 2 feet long, and 1 foot front to back


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

That gives me some ideals, I have two of these tanks.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your tank. Great selection of colors, leaf shapes, patters, and contrast very well done. I also must compliment you on your photography skills. The photos are all fantastic in my opinion.

Normally I like a little more depth in my vivs, but you have done a great job with yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks! 

Forgot to say... some of the ficus pumila cuttings reached the top of the tank recently, so I cut the tips off and now they are branching out. I'm trying to get coverage of the entire background which would be awesome - a huge wall of ficus.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Haven't update this in a while, but this viv has really gone downhill. The large piece of driftwood on the left side of the background fell (stupid clay!) and wouldn't stay back up. So, there's a nice big gap in the clay background that looks ugly. Also, somewhere along the lines this tank was invaded by both slugs and nemerteans, so the plants aren't doing very well (slugs eat the new growth) and all microfauna has been decimated. I hate these worms... They are everywhere! 

On the bright side, one of the Leucs called for the first time today which was very cool. I plan to replace this tank with an 18x18x24 Zoo Med when I have sufficient funds, but right now I'm saving up for a reef tank so it may be a while. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Start a thread in the lounge on your reef tank, I wanna see!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Start a thread in the lounge on your reef tank, I wanna see!!


It's not set up yet, but when it is I'll post one.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks sweet great job!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pictures:








Slugs









Nemertean after eating isopod









Remnants of a ff after being eaten by a Nemertean

I hate these things...


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I had wondered what they were.

The viv looks great.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried playing a recording to get the male leuc to call again, but it just sat there looking at me dumb. After playing it for a while my SI's and Intermedius started calling like mad, but the male just kept staring at me blankly the whole time. Figures I'd get some stupid frog who can't even recognize his own calls haha.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

*Update - 5/21/11*

I know, I know... the tank isn't looking too good. Stupid driftwood had to fall off of the background and an infestation of slugs and nems didn't help either. Anyways, the leucs are still happy even though I'm not too crazy about how their viv looks. A bunch of pics:









FTS









Ficus pumila covered ground









Dwarf Alocasia amazonica finally grew a new leaf after 5 months 









Slugs were here...































































Nem

Enjoy... and feel free to comment! No really... please comment.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Still lookin good after all the crap though man. I know how you feel. The only new leaf after 6 mounths on one of my 30$ orchids was eaten clean off by a slug. Piss me off. It's safe to say that every plant going in my next tank will get a C02 treatment, followed by a bleach solution.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im right there with guys, Ive done pretty well this time around with a bleach/boil/bake method.
Plants get bleached, wood gets boiled as well as baked, and all items going in the substrate get boiling water poured thru them in a strainer several times before anything gets added to a new viv.

I do occasionally see those worms,, but they seem to be the worst in the tanks that have had a lot of vitamins dumped in them. but overall doesnt seem to be too many. I think a Co2 treament to the vivs may help get rid of your current populations but no way an ironclad plan. Im currently playing with some Assassin snails in my fish tank since it is completely overrun by the same snails that decimate the plant colonies in our vivs.



The tank has a really cool layout!
I hope you are able to straighten everything back up!

Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Still lookin good after all the crap though man. I know how you feel. The only new leaf after 6 mounths on one of my 30$ orchids was eaten clean off by a slug. Piss me off. It's safe to say that every plant going in my next tank will get a C02 treatment, followed by a bleach solution.


Thanks Grimm. For some reason the slugs haven't tried eating the alocasia or the broms. I'm mostly happy that they haven't touched the alocasia... that's a plant I don't see around a lot. The vivs I've set up after this one have had everything been "sterilized" before entering... that's the way to go. Especially on the peninsula... if you got any pests in there I'd sure as hell be pissed off. 



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Im right there with guys, Ive done pretty well this time around with a bleach/boil/bake method.
> Plants get bleached, wood gets boiled as well as baked, and all items going in the substrate get boiling water poured thru them in a strainer several times before anything gets added to a new viv.
> 
> I do occasionally see those worms,, but they seem to be the worst in the tanks that have had a lot of vitamins dumped in them. but overall doesnt seem to be too many. I think a Co2 treament to the vivs may help get rid of your current populations but no way an ironclad plan. Im currently playing with some Assassin snails in my fish tank since it is completely overrun by the same snails that decimate the plant colonies in our vivs.
> ...


Thanks Todd! I've heard that most of the nems spend their time in the soil, so that even though you may not see that most of them are hiding... eating all the microfauna. Once they eat every single springtail and isopod (like they did in my viv) they'll start eating the fruit flies... I really, really despise these things. 

I also had assassin snails a while back in my planted tank. They worked great for removing all the pest snails. Here's an old crappy picture of one of them eating a snail:










and just the snail:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Mitch... the tank still looks good... don't feel too bad about all the mishaps.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> Mitch... the tank still looks good... don't feel too bad about all the mishaps.


Thanks Eos... this is the first viv I've ever had real problems with so it just annoys me. Once I get the reef set up I'm thinking of tearing this viv down and replacing it with an 18x18x24 Zoo Med. It'll fit better on the rack and I think I'll be able to do a much better job this time around. 

I really like this one viv that I saw on here with a tree buttress in the corner...it's sorta an inspiration to me. I think I can change a few things around though to make it look even nicer! I can't seem to find the thread for it haha


----------



## Mavrick (May 21, 2011)

What type of tank is it?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

30 extra tall. I think dimensions are on the first page.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Posted an update for the tank here. Enjoy!


----------

